# my tip against DR



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yoo-hoo alltogether,

here is my personal tip how to deal with a DR -attack. 
when i feel as if the world is unreal, it's mostly because of my eyes. i simply don't believe that i am just at the place i am or that the things which i see are really there.

Then i try to lift / loose /break free from the things i see. i don't let them be so important. i try to concentrate on the surrounding sounds, to the way the floor feels beneath my feet, to the shape of the objects near by, furthermore the warmth of the room or the weather, wind on my skin, as well as every present smell.

reason: all senses together are not gone away. 
the combination of those feelings make DR go away and i feel more _being_.

i got this hint by a friend of mine, who is blind. he said that our vision / sight is completely overrated. 
he is right.


----------



## DarkT (Dec 27, 2009)

well I am sometimes afraid of echos. When I get DR-attack voices have strange echos. But yeah combination of sense can me DR better


----------

